# Best Engine Cleaner and dressing??



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought some stuff of Mark Underwood AKA the Wax Wizard, a few years ago, cracking stuff it was too, but it came in unmarked bottles so I dont know what it was, anyway what would you guys recommend now

thanks:thumb:


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm no expert but have been using P21S Total Auto Wash as a cleaner followed by 303 protectant and found they work well.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

AG Engine and machine is a great degreaser and Vinyl and rubber care to dress the plastics! :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

where is the best palce to buy these products from??


----------



## brympton (Oct 23, 2006)

*Best or Cheapest!*

Halfords are still doing a 3 for the price of 2 on cleaning products including AutoGlym - I think that probably makes them the cheapest


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

As above


----------



## HongKongDonkey (Apr 15, 2007)

Yip as matt says. I cleaned a 15 year old cars engine bay with this stuff and was amazed at how easy it was and how great the results were.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

so the Autoglym stuff is favourite???
P21 and 303 who stocks that on here ??

thanks guys


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

AG engine and machine cleaner worked very well for me for it's only £5.99 for a litre


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Just used the AG engine cleaner tonight and it did an amazing job with very little effort. Not tried any others but wont even bother after that.

One question though - do you use the Vinyl & rubber care over everything incl the engine block, rocker cover etc as well as painted areas and hoses etc? My old Mg has lots of metal incl heater box, fan cases etc so wasnt sure if it was best to plaster everything?

Doing the final touches tomorrow and never put anything on after cleaning before....


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's a suggestion I know a lot of other SAAB owners use.

I have used paint brush cleaner (not the stripper!) a number of times without any effect on the paintwork. After all it is sold in plastic bottles.

Brush on well, agitiate if necessary. Leave for 15 minutes. Agitate again if necessary, wash off with HOT very soapy water. Rinse carefully with clean hot water - result is a totally oil free surface.

Much much cheaper than Gunk or engine cleaner and to be honest it seems to give better results. It is also much, much cheaper than 'normal' engine cleaners and you can buy a bottle at Wickes or B&Q.


----------

